# How do you pronounce 'router'?



## texteditor (Dec 31, 2015)

I've pronounced the (incorrect?) way , rowter and rowtes (/ou/ sound like cow) all my life. It's probably wrong but other people do it too


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Dec 31, 2015)

Route + ter


----------



## Hosting Specialists (Jan 1, 2016)

First one, I'm from England.


Second one if you're American etc.


----------



## souen (Jan 1, 2016)

In Canada, "route" is pronounced "root", so "rooter" would make sense. However, I only hear it pronounced as "row-ter" ("row" rhymes with "how"), and I usually follow the pronunciation of the day to avoid having to repeat myself.


----------



## drmike (Jan 1, 2016)

I've always said it ROW-ter -   ROW being said like WOW.


Semi common to hear roo-ter also.


----------



## texteditor (Jan 1, 2016)

the more european you are, the more you hear rooter


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_y36fG2Oba0


----------



## MannDude (Jan 1, 2016)

Like @drimike said: ROW-ter. "Row" being said like "wow" but with an "r".


----------



## k0nsl (Jan 1, 2016)

I pronounce it _"rauter"_, as do probably most Swedes.


----------



## graeme (Jan 1, 2016)

If it is a networking devices, I pronounce it roo-ter

It is is a woodworking tool ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Router_%28woodworking%29 ) I pronounce it row-ter because it is used to rout out.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2016)

I always say "Rowter". My friends and family take the mick out of it as they all say "Rooter". (We're from the UK and I guess "Rooter" is the typical way people say it in the UK and "Rowter" is the more US Term used).


----------



## sv01 (Jan 6, 2016)

depend on your country, in my country (id) 


ru + ter


----------



## Localnode (Jan 8, 2016)

I say row-ter. When routing cables - I also say row-te.


However, when it comes to many other things it'll be roo-ter (such as I'm planning a route).


----------



## HN-Matt (Jan 8, 2016)

not quite root
not quite rute

not quite crow
not quite tow

not quite brute
not quite chroot

not quite row
not quite, bro

not quite bot
not quite trot

not quite bought
not quite bow

not quite naught
not quite know

but rout as in out or
you reap what you sow


- masspoem4u69


----------



## Geek (Jan 8, 2016)

Roo-ter?  I'm not a fucking plumber...


----------



## drmike (Jan 8, 2016)

Geek said:


> Roo-ter?  I'm not a fucking plumber...



l0l


----------



## OneStepHosting (Jan 12, 2016)

Hosting Specialists said:


> First one, I'm from England.
> 
> 
> Second one if you're American etc.



Looking at the poll results I guess there are more Americans here than Brits!


----------



## RDPproviders (Feb 7, 2018)

I say Rauter.
Every one have their tone or pronunciation so it depends on assent whatever in their country .


----------



## web-project (Feb 7, 2018)

router from word route as you do route and share the connection to WIFI and other devices and nothing to do with ROWter, WOWter, MOWter or RAUter.


----------



## Wiredphase (Oct 1, 2018)

A router or anything else which routes something, is "rooter" or "rowter" depending on how you pronounce "route"


----------



## ServersBase (Apr 30, 2019)

We pronounced as Row+ ter ( row as wow)


----------



## noez (Sep 21, 2019)

in germany most ppl pronounce it "root/route" + "er"


----------

